# Price shopping



## blugrass (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't know where else to post this, so Mods, feel free to move it.

I've been shopping for a new pair of binoculars and a deer stand. I started at one of the largest and most visable outdoor sporting goods "supermarket", and then moved on to another. Prices were comparable, but wwhen I went on-line, the prices for the same product was reduced considerably, plus they offer free shipping and no state tax.

My point being, why do we support these superstores? As a matter of principle, I will no longer buy at their inflated prices.

There! Got that off my chest.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

They are paying alot more overhead, employees, insurances, utilities, showrooms and other stuff. But I agrre with you I shop around for the best price !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree also, I shop around too for thing I need or want. But I still like to buy some thing local to keep the money in the community. Our large sporting goods store here is Scheels and they have there own branded items that range from optics to fishing rods. I bought a nice spotting scope that was a Scheels branded and after the second time I used it, a big black shaving of something showed up in the objective lens. I took it back and the associate looked at it, went to the shelf and grabbed a new one, took me up front to the check outs and told the cashier, no charge and on my way I went. Thats customer service and thats part of the reason I go back there. Now some other time I get stuff off of Ebay too. Bought a Leupold BX3 Mojave binos from a guy in Montana for $306.00 to my door. The same pair at Scheels was $399 plus the 6% tax. Just got to look before you buy.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I shop online as well I just can't stand the waiting. My scope rings are finally going to arrive today one week later.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## blugrass (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, its good to hear I'm not alone. My wife says I'm just getting cranky in my old age.

BTW, I buy from Amazon mostly and have no trouble returning defective products. They even pay shipping back to them.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I do a lot of online shopping, but there's a few stores around town. Its nice to walk into a store and the owner knows you by name.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like to see things and check them out first for myself, I may go and see the prices online either before or after checking it out to get the best deal...unless it's something I need right away.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm picky and have a bad habit of returning things I bought online if I didn't check it out first in the store somewhere local. My wife gets so ticked at me for it :frusty:, but I have gotten better over the years. I like to shop around as much as possible, but sometimes impatience gets the best of me, lol.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i research and price shop EVERYTHING i buy

like DW,i like shopping scheels for the same reason and buy alot of their name brand itiems as they all have a life time warranty on them

and their optics are good,well atleast good enough for me

i have one of them on my TIKKA and my DPMS AR

love both of them


----------

